# Error: device ppp0 does not exist

## thatbloke

Hi, I have a problem with my speedtouch 330 modem net connection... kinda need to get this working urgently. I have followed instructions on how to set up this, looked up the HOWTOs on here, but i cannot find anything to solve my problem. According to my logs, the connection is up and running, but I never seem to get an ip address, and the device ppp0 (which should exist, and, i guess, would be my net connection) does not exist.

Any ideas why this device does not exist? My net connection is pppoa and support for both this and the usb modem is compiled into the kernel. The firmware for the modem loads correctly and it all seems to come up fine apart from the fact that the device ppp0 does not exist.

I have tried following other sets of instuctions, like those located on here and i have used speedtouchconf aswell!

Speedtouchconf fails when it tells me that i should see a line or 2 telling me i now have an ip address... this line does not appear (like it does for my wireless card...)

So... how do i create this device ppp0?

----------

## Sadako

I had the exact same problem when trying to use my cellphone as a usb modem, but all I had to do to fix it was create the /dev/ppp device node mysef with the mknod command.

I think the full command I used was "mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0", but I'm not sure.

----------

## thatbloke

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

> I had the exact same problem when trying to use my cellphone as a usb modem, but all I had to do to fix it was create the /dev/ppp device node mysef with the mknod command.
> 
> I think the full command I used was "mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0", but I'm not sure.

 

I already have a device called ppp... the problem is that although according to my logs the adsl line comes up, it does not get an IP address because the device ppp0 it tries to bind it to does not exist. I shall read up on the mknod command  :Smile: 

also, how do I know which major/minor numbers to use?

----------

## dejima

I have a similar problem when I try to start pptp as I explain at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-356971-highlight-.html

I think it has to do something with the new version of udev.

----------

## dashnu

I have this issue with udev and my vpn also.. After each reboot I need to create ppp.

```
 mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0
```

like hopeless said.

----------

## thatbloke

as stated in my second post, i already have the device node /dev/ppp

Does this mean there could be some kind of problem with udev?

----------

## thatbloke

sorry but it has to be done... SHAMELESS BUMP I need a solution to this!!!!!!!!!

----------

## dashnu

shot in the dark, did ya try to remove the device then recreate it?

----------

## thatbloke

how do i remove the device then recreate it? u mean the device node?

----------

## dashnu

i just meant rm /dev/ppp in case is was created wrong.

----------

